# IEEE 1394 Bus Host Controllers



## DXDX (Apr 9, 2007)

My IEEE 1394 Bus Host Controllers doest work. I use a firewire to capture my filmwork (Camera = VX2100). Sometimes it starts one time, when im trying to capture in a program it wont load the window :S....

Help!!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

you are a little sketchy on detail but have you try'd looking to see if there is an updated driver on the controllers web site ?


----------

